# Math for Paul!



## Rich Parsons (Mar 15, 2003)

Paul,

This is eigth Grade Math!.

I passed ?

Will You?

http://encarta.msn.com/quiz/quiz.asp?QuizID=95


Seriously guys and gals Paul is good in Math I am just teasing him.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 15, 2003)

I sucked out on the Geometry.  :waah:

So I guessed at those.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

I prefer to do Kenpo.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't choose! They're both fun!


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I can't choose! They're both fun! *



You're a sick man, arnisador.  You need professional help if you think math is fun.



Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *You're a sick man, arnisador.  You need professional help if you think math is fun.*



We'll send our special math. teams to get you for that one!


----------



## Seig (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We'll send our special math. teams to get you for that one! *


You can ask Mr. C.  The only math I do is money, and I am both damned fast and accurate at it.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 20, 2003)

The ribbon one threw me for a bit.  It took forever for me to
remember that PI * R^2 is NOT the formula for _circumference._


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 20, 2003)

Pfft- the first time I looked at this I was drunk, and didn't even try. Now I'm hung over, and am not even gonna try.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Pfft- the first time I looked at this I was drunk, and didn't even try. Now I'm hung over, and am not even gonna try. *



:rofl: :rofl: 
You crack me up!!!


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

Whenver I think about drinking, I go teach a college class.....I wind up with the same pounding headache afterwards......


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We'll send our special math. teams to get you for that one! *




Hey Arnisador,

I have a couple of Math honors for U of M, would this qualify me to join your team maybe as an honoray member? :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Paul,
> 
> This is eigth Grade Math!.
> ...



Suprisingly I pulled a 100%; but I cheated; I had to search the net for a forgotten formula!! Not only am I amazed as to how easily that stuff is forgotten, but I am even more amazed as to what I actually remembered!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Suprisingly I pulled a 100%; but I cheated; I had to search the net for a forgotten formula!! Not only am I amazed as to how easily that stuff is forgotten, but I am even more amazed as to what I actually remembered! *




Well I did not need to search for anything, yet I am one of those that likes math and thinks it is fun !


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 21, 2003)

I can see why the women swarm all over you, with your incredible math skills! 

:ladysman: 


(I know you'll get me for that one but it was worth it)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I can see why the women swarm all over you... *



Yeah, you know Rich, It's like you got all the assets women are looking for what's going on?????


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I can see why the women swarm all over you, with your incredible math skills!
> 
> :ladysman:
> ...




Yes, Jill, I have even learned one or two of the rules of math the hard way .

If you have a budget and double your house hold expendatures and add 25% just because, you are still short by 300% when she moves in with you .

When the law says 50%, it means 50% of all the stuff she left you or you did not have nailed down.  So it really means something like 10 to 25 % depending. 

And Jill, I never take cheap shots at women


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, you know Rich, It's like you got all the assets women are looking for what's going on????? *




Well, you might think that I have become very picky and not looking for just anyone to be the significant other 

Besides I have been very busy for work and life in particular martial arts and travelling and working out.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2003)

Mr. Parsons, you can head my special assault team!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Mr. Parsons, you can head my special assault team! *




Hmm Delta Integral Six, sounds good to me. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

Rich is jsut hiding all of his money in off-shore accounts before he settles down...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich is jsut hiding all of his money in off-shore accounts before he settles down... *



It just makes sense. CD's, mutual funds, stock market, swiss bank accounts this way they won't be able to find all 50% of the cash flow.  Smart thinking:drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich is jsut hiding all of his money in off-shore accounts before he settles down... *





Hmmm,

One visit to Europe last year, Germany for a week, with a drive to Italy Through Switzerland and a lunch in Strasburg France. A week in Italy, and then fly on to Japan.

Hmm A month later another visit to Japan.

Hmmm, Off chosre and swiss bank accounts. I know nothing of this. I know Nothing!  I also understand Less


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It just makes sense. CD's, mutual funds, stock market, swiss bank accounts this way they won't be able to find all 50% of the cash flow.  Smart thinking:drinkbeer *



:drinkbeer

I think this might be the true problem Jason. I need to find a women who is willing to sign a prenuptual or have as much or more to loose than I.  Besides finding a nice young lady who I also like 

Seriously, That sounds so stuck on the past does it not. 

I just hope for finding a nice young lady who likes me also 

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmmm,
> 
> One visit to Europe last year, Germany for a week, with a drive to Italy Through Switzerland and a lunch in Strasburg France. A week in Italy, and then fly on to Japan.
> ...



And you didn't find any women over there???????


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *And you didn't find any women over there??????? *



Well to be honest I did see lots of beautiful women.

In Europe, they were friendly, yet not interested 

In Japan, I was only just barely able to get out of a bar after getting a young woman to dance with me. 

So, yes I found / saw women, yet  was always busy for work.

Besides I was scoping out banks to hide the money in I hope to win from Lotto :rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> * And Jill, I never take cheap shots at women
> 
> *



I can see I was wrong  

Besides, I have never stolen anything from a lover when it's over.

Well, maybe a sweatshirt. And a few CD's. And that leather jacket didn't really seem to fit him right... I think that chair was mine. And that boombox.

But other than that and all the spare cash I could find I swear, not a damned thing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Besides, I have never stolen anything from a lover when it's over.
> 
> Well, maybe a sweatshirt. And a few CD's. And that leather jacket didn't really seem to fit him right... I think that chair was mine. And that boombox.
> ...



Oh, Jill you are just waaaaaaay tooooooooo funny.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I can see I was wrong
> 
> Besides, I have never stolen anything from a lover when it's over.
> ...



Jill, you got me laughing so hard right now I had to stop for a few breaths, before I could type.

Jill, If it was just the clothes on mine and the tools, and the jackets, and the cash, I would have been happy.  

The wholes in the walls, the lies about me abusing her, she told the court she paid for my schooling, so I had to pay more Alimony during the divorce process. And No kids were involved. The whole sin the walls I had to fix, yet is was hard since I had little cash since what she had not taken I used to pay back bills, and to pay her.

Yet today I sit in my house with my cat (* The one she abused *) and enjoy my freedom and my two cars, and my Martial Art Training, and my friends in life.   

That was then, this is now. 

Keep the lines coming!  I need the laughs, it keeps my honest 

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

Preach it bro. I was the mean one as well. Although I was hit with a cane and a few other odds and ends I was considered the mean one. I had two kids and then she left with the used car salesman. They met when he sold her the car with the money she stole from me/kids. Then she didn't want to pay any of the bills until after she split. I had 0 money and 3 months past due on everything.  With kids I needed to find a babysitter for the next day so I could go to work. Won't do this again.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 22, 2003)

I can see lying and cheating and stealing but cat abuse is unacceptable.  

In all seriousness I will admit the men usually get the $h!t end of the divorce stick- I admit that freely. I have a bunch of theories on that, but I'll spare you. 

As for the walls- well I have a story on that. I was trying to put my shoe on, hopping on one foot. I didn't want to sit on the bed, cause the hubby was still sleeping. (I'm sure you can see where this is going). I lost my balance, fell ***-first into the wall. My *** must have hit perfectly between the boards and there was no insulation in there (cheap construction huh) so we ended up with an ***- hole in the wall. (That joke got old pretty quick as it turns out). So I learned from my husband how to do a drywall patch. It came out perfectly- too much so actually since it was the only wall with no visible cracks or lines in it. 

:hammer:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

Jill,
That has to be a funny story now after the fact doesn't it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Preach it bro. I was the mean one as well. Although I was hit with a cane and a few other odds and ends I was considered the mean one. I had two kids and then she left with the used car salesman. They met when he sold her the car with the money she stole from me/kids. Then she didn't want to pay any of the bills until after she split. I had 0 money and 3 months past due on everything.  With kids I needed to find a babysitter for the next day so I could go to work. Won't do this again. *




Jason,

My Soul Brother,

She left me with the House the first month in Foreclosure, and lots of bills at 3 months or in shut off notice time frame. I had beg money from friends and family to make bill payments to not loose the car (* Last three months not paid ( Yes only three months left and was paid for )  *), the only thing I did not have were the kids and for that I tip my hat to you. :asian: 

Yes, I was the mean one and the Meglomaniac, who controlled everything, which is why she was paying the bills and I had to save pop canes for lunch or training money for martial arts. And yes boys and Girls I was employed as an Engineer at the time. 

My Lawyer asked me Did I beat her. I replied no sir. He then asked How could I prove it? I said I cannot, except that there were no records of hospital visits with broken bones or bruises et al. I understand why the court falls in the favor of women on this issue, yet I do not have to like what it did to me, from her false statements. So, yes it is a goos thing to have Personal Protection Orders and the initiator can say anything, in particular if they are female. Yet this is required to give the truly threatened and beaten women a chance to get out. 

Yet I hear your story over on this end of the keyboard.  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

Apparently we are not that different.  That happened to me in '96 so it's been quite a while & I'm over it for the most part. Only when she decides not to see her kids and calls to cancel.   but anyway if it weren't for Mr.Hatfield my lessons probably would have stopped but he helped me out. My ex did call the police on me a couple of times giving false accusations on me abusing her. However she could not provide bruises or any other marks for that matter. One of the times the Sheriff came into the home and took me to the bedroom while the female cop took her to the other end of the house. It's no secrect that I've trained in TKD and Kenpo and all of my cert. and belts are hanging on my wall. When I turned the lights on in the room he asked if all of that was mine, I replied yes then he said there wasn't any possible way I beat that woman. He said we were done then took her by the arm outside to yell and scream at her for making his job harder plus he could have been somewhere else actually helping a woman in need. It was kind of funny at the time. One of those where you had to be there but that's why I decided to share it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Apparently we are not that different.  That happened to me in '96 so it's been quite a while & I'm over it for the most part. Only when she decides not to see her kids and calls to cancel.   but anyway if it weren't for Mr.Hatfield my lessons probably would have stopped but he helped me out. My ex did call the police on me a couple of times giving false accusations on me abusing her. However she could not provide bruises or any other marks for that matter. One of the times the Sheriff came into the home and took me to the bedroom while the female cop took her to the other end of the house. It's no secrect that I've trained in TKD and Kenpo and all of my cert. and belts are hanging on my wall. When I turned the lights on in the room he asked if all of that was mine, I replied yes then he said there wasn't any possible way I beat that woman. He said we were done then took her by the arm outside to yell and scream at her for making his job harder plus he could have been somewhere else actually helping a woman in need. It was kind of funny at the time. One of those where you had to be there but that's why I decided to share it. *



Jason,

Yes, I could not get a PPO against teh ex to be at the time, since it is just ignoratn to get one since why would she since she filled one after I filed for divorce for her to come in contact with me?

Well after months of calling the police for I would come home to find her in the house taking more and or breaking things, well the cops finally asked the judge in writing to allow me to get a PPO against her.

The night she moved out with her boyfriend showing up to kick my $%^ Well the female cop dispatched, pulled her gun on me and cuffed me and then talked to them, when I was the one who called, yet she would not let me speak. So I waited. Well, since she was taking so long back up arrived and she un-cuffed me and told me to be quiet.

Well she wrote it up in her report that I was a Black Belt and threatening her and the ex to be, etc. This was to help the ex to be get a PPO. And since I had called, and insisted upon a report, she delayed filing her report until she could get her PPO through the system. Well, the police that read her charges, cause I called them all the time to get her out, asked did I really beat her? Until they also found out I was trained and knew I could have hurt her If I wanted too. Yet, it never really crossed my mind. At that point it was over. Why go to jail or do something stupid for somethign that is over. 

Sounds like you went through similar issues.

The real problem is not that we both went through this type of issue, it is that with these types of stories not many want to believe, and when they do they second guess the next womens' complaint. And it could be a problem for them. 

I just wish that when people realize it is over, move on.


----------

